# Best coaching and bike fit programs?



## Doctorsti (Jul 12, 2008)

I am a physical therapist with 7 years of clinical practice and just as many years of casual/amature mountain, road, tri, and run racing. I am by no means knocking on the door of professional racing but feel I have the medical background as well as the experience to make a good coach. I have a few years of bike shop experience with a particular bike fit system so I feel comfortable doing detailed fit on a road bike as well as having done some research in fit modifications to remedy a number of diagnoses I see on a daily basis.

I am looking for resources or contacts where I could be trained further as a cycling/tri coach as well as expanding my fit knowledge. What is the best coaching resource out there that doesn't require a "residency" experience. In other words is there a coach training program that is taught in stages on weekends somewhere in the country (or world) for that matter? 
Is there a particular fit system that is most highly regarded as being scientifically based? Is Serotta's SICI one of the best?


----------



## Dallas 1098 (Sep 13, 2008)

USA cycling has coaching programs


----------



## Doctorsti (Jul 12, 2008)

Dallas 1098 said:


> USA cycling has coaching programs


I planned on going the USAC route and am ordering the info for self study very soon on Level 3 certification. I don't know yet if this is really the industry standard or if there is something better out there. I am making the education attack plan for 2010 and want to make sure I uncover all alternatives that show promise.


----------



## tacoracer (Sep 6, 2009)

*Classes*

I have no affiliation but here is a link. 

"Physical therapists from Oregon, Ohio, Nebraska and Washington jointed Kit and Paul in Kirkland, WA, for a Bike Fit class tailored specifically to the needs of medical clinicians. The class was 90% hands-on with the bikes and the cyclists. The goals of the class were to develop skills to evaluate & fit cyclists dynamically & statically for optimal comfort, fit and performance. Local racers/cyclists from the Byrne Invent Cycling Team donated their bodies and bikes to the cause.

Sponsor Clinic: Eastside Sports Rehabilitation Clinics

PT Con-ed hours: 18 contact hours/CEUs were awarded.

The class was limited to 8 physical therapists and filled within a week."


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

my fitter is a PT also. he combines his PT background + coaching * Retul * Video Taping * Computrainer... he really dialed my fit. http://www.revolutionsinfitness.com/


----------

